# September 7, 1969 - Memorial Day Tribute



## SandyR (Aug 29, 2022)

Please join us for another episode of Daryl’s Back Pages, “September 7, 1969”.   Podcasts with thought-provoking insights about life in around 5 minutes.





Here’s a preview:

"Just when I had convinced myself that I wasn't dead and everything was probably going to be okay, my whole lower back went on fire, as if someone was branding me with a red-hot metal poker. I reached around and desperately tried to pound out the flame. When I brought my hand back up in front of my eyes, the sight of my own bright red blood terrified me."

Listen to all episodes on your favorite podcast platform or visit our website at https://darylsbackpages.com


----------

